# The Calendars Are Here!!



## Rockhounder55 (Jan 20, 2012)

Well everyone, the calendars arrived today, and I must say for a bunch of amateurs, they came out great. Here's a sneak preview of the cover. I'll get some envelopes over the weekend, and start mailing them out next week. I've already received some of your checks and money orders. Thanks to all of you that made this happen. []  ~Mike


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 20, 2012)

Cool,...They look like one you could buy at the store,...(But they're NOT!,...LoL)[] Neat to have an ABN exclusive calendar.


----------



## T D (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks Mike! pm me an address and I'll send money for one or two if you have them


----------



## Stardust (Jan 20, 2012)

LOOKING GOOD MIKE ~ [] Can't wait to see the centerfold. [] LOL ~


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hmmm.........., what would the centerfold be on a calendar? June? Let's see... OMG! It's Melinda, aka bostaurus. []  ~Mike


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jan 21, 2012)

are you sold out?? if any are left, i'll take one !!

 thanx,

 jim


----------



## bostaurus (Jan 21, 2012)

My bottles make a much nicer centerfold...believe me.


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 24, 2012)

Can't wait to get our's.  Good job Mike and all of our photographers!


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jan 24, 2012)

hi Mike, 

 i got your PM with mailing address, but i'm wondering what the cost is w/shipping ???

 thanx,

 jim


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Jan 25, 2012)

I still have a few calendars that aren't spoken for. If anyone is interested, they're $14.99 which includes the shipping. Send me an e-mail at rockhounder55@yahoo.com. Thanks.  ~Mike


----------



## bostaurus (Jan 25, 2012)

Got my calendar today!  It looks great! Even my kids and husband enjoyed looking at it, and they don't understand bottle collecting at all.
 Red Ginger..my daughter loved your picture...I think it has more to do with the book than the bottles though.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 25, 2012)

Ours came today (Wednsday) Mike, They look great!....They're both hanging up already.


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks, Mike.  They do look great and it was fun to look through them.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 28, 2012)

I got mine today ,they are great.[]


----------



## T D (Jan 28, 2012)

got mine also today- looks great.  Thanks!


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 28, 2012)

Got mine the other day.  Hangs proudly on my office wall.


----------



## ktbi (Jan 29, 2012)

WOW!!! Got mine yesterday and I love it. Big Kudos to Mike and all who submitted pictures. Already looking forward to next year...Ron


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm glad you all liked the calendar. It was alot of fun to do. As of right now, they are all spoken for. [] Those of you that requested one, but have not yet sent payment, please do so as soon as you can, or let me know that you don't want it so I can offer it to someone else. And if there's enough of an interest, we can always place another order. Again, thanks to all of you that made this happen. []  ~Mike


----------



## JohnN (Jan 30, 2012)

Got the calendar today, and I must say, it looks great. If you haven't ordered one, you really should consider it.


----------



## Stardust (Jan 31, 2012)

Got 2 today one for me and one for my little diggers ~ : ) ( ; What a professional job Mike and everyone who got a pic in there  congrats ~  Actually everyone did a great job on all the entries, as I found it hard to pick ~ So If you won, I hope you supported the efforts and bought a calendar ~ [] Maybe next year there should be an entry fee to go to the forum and help out with all the costs. Just something to think about...Thanks again Mike for taking this on @ the most difficult time of the year ~ [] *


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 31, 2012)

I am thoroughly enjoying mine.. [] ..specially cuz tomorrow my contribution expires.. thank heaven for February..!


----------



## Penn Digger (Jan 31, 2012)

Sorry that I missed out, but I see that one of my former bottles made the calender.  If you order more, count me in please.

 PD


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Feb 2, 2012)

the calendar arrived at my doorstep yesterday. very nice pix everyone. 

 have it posted right beside my computer.

 thank you to all involved !!!

 jim


----------



## glass man (Feb 6, 2012)

Wonderful job!T.D. gave me ore at tthe rome bottle show!I AM SO VERY PROUD OF IT!It is very well done and is very classy!
 THANK YOU FOR GOING THRUOGH THIS THOUGH YOU GOT LOTS OF Discouragement from folk for even trying...but you kept on going and man is is worth it!!

 So proud we have a month [oct...my birthday..with bottles I had then thay are gone now...have a cool reminder of the of the gone one!]THANK YOU FOR YOUR PERSEVERENCE AND THE GREAT JOB YOU DID!!!NINA AND JAMIE!


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Feb 6, 2012)

That was really classy of Tom to give you one of his calendars, Jamie. It was just by coincidence that October had your pic and your birthday. When I saw that, I tried to rearrange things so that everyone's pic would fall on the same month as their birthday, but I wasn't able to. So I just left things as they were. I'm glad you liked the calendar. It was a fun project. []  ~Mike


----------

